# Can I Pull-it



## kywoman (Feb 9, 2006)

I am looking a buying a used 2005 Keystone Outback 28 BH-S. Will my 2003 V-8 4.6L Ford Expedition pull it ok???
My manual says that my I am within my limits.


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Welcome to Outbackers.com kywoman sunny



> 4.6 litre SOHC V8 engine (which offers 232 horsepower and 291 lb-ft of torque) helps to reduce both powertrain and suspension NVH.


This is from here unfortunately they tested the 5.4L not your 4.6L but came up with 8900lbs for the 2003 5.4L, sorry not much help.

According to Keystonerv.com your 05 28BH-S max weight is 7000lbs.

Here is the link.

Bill.


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Hello and welcome KYwoman.
The wheelbase on an Expedition is too short to pull a 28 safely IMHO.
Feel free to follow up with any questions you may have.


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

You're probably gonna be short on the power end as well. I had the Ram 1500 with the 4.7L and it didn't do a real good job with it unless I was on flat land. It all depends on how far you're going and how much stuff you take with you.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

I hate to say it but I don't think that is a good combination.

Short wheel base, and low power means white knuckles. No fun.


----------



## kywoman (Feb 9, 2006)

CamperAndy said:


> I hate to say it but I don't think that is a good combination.
> 
> Short wheel base, and low power means white knuckles. No fun.
> [snapback]79496[/snapback]​


I am REALLY confused. If course the dealer says good-to-go.
THe Ford dealer says ok with the use of weight distribution bars? spelling?
According to the ford #'s the truck can tow 5266lbs. And the Outback info says the trailer weights 4930lbs.
?????
What to do, I LOVE the trailer but I don't want to hurt the truck or myself.


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

I would also agree the Expiditions 119" WB is too small for a 28" TT.

Wheel Base Rule of Thumb. A tow vehicle should have a minimium wheel base of 100 inches. A wheel base of 110 inches is recommended for a 20 foot trailer. For every additional foot of trailer length (above 20') add 4 inches to the wheel base. Ie., a 22 foot trailer=118 inches wheel base,...a 24 foot trailer=126 inches wheel base. Etc.. Source: RV Consumers members library

With 119' you could pull a 21 or 23RS really pushing with a 25' with a good WD setup but your TV is under powered and under length for a 28'.


----------



## kywoman (Feb 9, 2006)

nynethead said:


> I would also agree the Expiditions 119" WB is too small for a 28" TT.
> 
> Wheel Base Rule of Thumb. A tow vehicle should have a minimium wheel base of 100 inches. A wheel base of 110 inches is recommended for a 20 foot trailer. For every additional foot of trailer length (above 20') add 4 inches to the wheel base. Ie., a 22 foot trailer=118 inches wheel base,...a 24 foot trailer=126 inches wheel base. Etc.. Source: RV Consumers members library
> 
> ...


Is there anything I can do to beef-up my expedition?
I have my husband talked into the new camper, but I'm not sure that I can work it for a new car too.


----------



## kywoman (Feb 9, 2006)

Katrina said:


> Hello and welcome KYwoman.
> The wheelbase on an Expedition is too short to pull a 28 safely IMHO.
> Feel free to follow up with any questions you may have.
> [snapback]79493[/snapback]​


Katrina
When you say safely, what does that mean?
I am new to all this.
Thanks


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

kywoman said:


> Katrina said:
> 
> 
> > Hello and welcome KYwoman.
> ...


I am not Katrina so...

Your TV (tow vehicle) needs to be in total control of the TT (travel trailer) at all times, in a panic stop or sudden move to miss someone else your trailer can overtake your TV and then you wreck, too little TV or too much TT equal not fun driving in extreme situations or hills. It's all about being safe for you and your family and others on the road. Will your Exp pull the TT? Absolutely without a doubt, will it pull it safely NO.

Bill.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

I agree with the others here. The wheelbase is too short for that size trailer. You can get by with a 25 footer with a good w/d and sway control hitch such as Equalizer. You also want to stay under 80% of the vehicles tow limits. Remember to add around 1,000 lbs to that dry weight trailer when loaded for camping. It's probably not what you want to hear but we want you and the family to be safe. The sway caused by that length trailer can move the Expy around. Also make sure to get a good brake controller such as the Prodigy to help stop.


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

The tail will walk the dog. Not a fun situation to be in.

There is always the Hensley Arrow......

Good luck with your decisions.

Tim action


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

kywoman said:


> nynethead said:
> 
> 
> > I would also agree the Expiditions 119" WB is too small for a 28" TT.Â
> ...


A woman can talk a man into walking off a building.


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

kywoman said:


> Katrina said:
> 
> 
> > Hello and welcome KYwoman.
> ...


Bill answered it above. You expedition will pull it, but you will not be safe doing so.
You say that the truck lists max towing weight at 5266. as a general rule of thumb, you should not exceed 80% of that which is 4212.
You say that the trailer is listed as being 4930. That weight as listed is without any options in the trailer like an airconditioner and microwave. The real world weight of that trailer is going to be about a thousand pounds heavier or 5930.
That 5930 is before you put your stuff in it like food, clothes, beer, picnic stuff, beer.
The trailer will easily weigh 6500 pounds when fully loaded.
I really hate telling people this stuff because I hate to see them dissappointed, but I want you to be safe.
You should look at a 23RS to pull behind your Expedition or look at an Excursion to pull the 28 with.

Edit: Oh yeah, forgot to say again that we are here to help you, so feel free to ask away and you'll get straight answers here. with a smile of course.


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

kywoman,
I am still new to camping and was in your position in November.....I also wanted to buy used to be sure we would get our money's worth out of it. I have a Tahoe 5.3L V8 and had to get what it would pull (couldn't swing new TT and new truck)







..We looked at trailers up to 28' and the dealer told us we could pull them. Probably not untrue, but probably would be unpleasant. We started looking at smaller (21, 23, 25's) TT's. We found a used 21rs and are very happy with our choice. We were very tempted to try a bigger one but safety was my main concern.

I would say calculate what you can safely tow, look at your options, and see what is best for your family. You may need a larger trailer based on family size and you'll have to figure out what is best.

These guys really have helped me a lot and I'm sure they're glad to answer everything for you.

Good luck!


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

kywoman said:


> I am REALLY confused. If course the dealer says good-to-go.
> THe Ford dealer says ok with the use of weight distribution bars? spelling?
> According to the ford #'s the truck can tow 5266lbs. And the Outback info says the trailer weights 4930lbs.
> ?????
> ...


The 4930 lbs. is the "dry weight" for the 28BHS - that means the trailer weight WITHOUT options (things like awning, AC, oven, etc.), battery, propane in the tanks, cargo in the trailer, and with nothing in the water/waste tanks. The actual weight of the trailer with options and all your gear will probably be at least 1,000-1,500 lbs. more. The "carrying capacity" (how much extra weight the trailer can handle between options and cargo) for the 28BHS is listed as 2070 lbs. which when added to the dry weight gives you a GVWR (gross vehicle weight rating) of 7000lbs. The GVWR is the one you should pay attention to, because the "real life" weight for most people will be fairly close to that.

In your case specifically, if your Expedition is rated to tow 5266 lbs., you would probably be overweight just with adding in the weight of options on the trailer, before even putting any gear in the trailer. That makes for an unsafe combination that will put excessive strain on your trucks' engine and transmission, and also put you at risk for being involved in an accident on the road.

Your best options would be to look at a smaller, lighter trailer (for example one with a GVWR of 4500 lbs. or less to give you some safety margin), or upgrading to a bigger tow vehicle.

Good luck.

Deb


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

kywoman,

I have a 2003 Expedition with the 5.4l engine and I tow a 26RS. The 28 BHS is 3 ft. longer and in my opinion is too long for the Expedition. Your other problem is the engine in your truck. The 4.6l engine just doesn't have enough power to tow anything over about 4000 lbs. Before we got the 03 Expedition we had a 99 with the 4.6l and on long steep climbs it struggled even with our popup (3500lbs) and we nearly killed it on one trip where we rented a 24 ft. trailer that weighed about 5000 lbs. We were going to Death Valley on a road that goes up for about 10 miles at between 6 to 9 %. We were down in 1st gear barely going 15 mph. With the 03, the 5.4l and the Outback 26RS (6,000 lbs) I've gone up the same hill at 35 - 45 mph. Huge Difference! Basically the 4.6l just isn't cut out for heavy towing. Sorry for the bad news but it's better to find out before you buy. As for the dealer, well they will tell you just about anything to get you to buy. The tow rating on the trucks can also be misleading because my Expedition is rated up to 8600 lbs and based on towing the Outback I would never put that much weight behind the truck. Good luck, you're doing the right thing by asking the question here.


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

kywoman said:


> I am looking a buying a used 2005 Keystone Outback 28 BH-S. Will my 2003 V-8 4.6L Ford Expedition pull it ok???
> My manual says that my I am within my limits.
> [snapback]79487[/snapback]​


Simply, NO.

My Suburban is rated to tow 7400, but has a very difficult time pulling our 28BHS on any hill.

Expect a 28BHS to weight about 6000 - 6500 pounds when loaded to camp.

I am afraid this is a little much for the Expedition.

That being said, we love our 28 BHS.

Good luck!


----------



## stapless (Feb 20, 2005)

kywoman said:


> CamperAndy said:
> 
> 
> > I hate to say it but I don't think that is a good combination.
> ...


my 28 bhs weighs just over 6000 pounds with full propane, a splash of fresh water, and empty grey/black tanks. can get it close to 6500 in a hurry with any water on board.

scott


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

First off...

action *Welcome to Outbackers, kywoman!* action

You are doing the right thing, researching before you buy!








I have to agree with the others. Too little tow vehicle for that trailer. I would take a look at the 25RS-S or 26RS. Either would be a much better choice. Even at that, I would be somewhat concerned about the engine, but I think you would be OK.

Good luck!, and...

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## kywoman (Feb 9, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> First off...
> 
> action *Welcome to Outbackers, kywoman!* action
> 
> ...


I think I found one a NEW 2006 21RS. I really like the floor plan. Can I do it?
All replys welcome.


----------



## kywoman (Feb 9, 2006)

2500Ram said:


> kywoman said:
> 
> 
> > Katrina said:
> ...


Bill
I think I found a good one how about a 2006 21RS.
Truthfully the 28BH-S was toooo much camper for myself and my son, I think this one is more suited for us.
Let me know what you think.
Thanks for all your help


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

kywoman said:


> I think I found a good one how about a 2006 21RS.
> Truthfully the 28BH-S was toooo much camper for myself and my son, I think this one is more suited for us.
> Let me know what you think.
> Thanks for all your help
> [snapback]79810[/snapback]​


Now your talking







That's a much better combo IMHO.

Bill.


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

You'll like the 21rs...We initially did want a larger TT, but for the 3 of us the 21 is fine.

Good luck and hope you find a good one!


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

21rs is a match. You still need to be careful about how much stuff you pack but you and now you can tow and do it safely.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Now you're talking. Get the 21RS. It's a nice trailer that's better suited to your TV and still qualifies you as a card carrying member of the Outbackers.com. Now don't forget a good hitch and brake controller.


----------



## kywoman (Feb 9, 2006)

campmg said:


> Now you're talking. Get the 21RS. It's a nice trailer that's better suited to your TV and still qualifies you as a card carrying member of the Outbackers.com. Now don't forget a good hitch and brake controller.
> [snapback]79827[/snapback]​


I think I have that covered?? I have a DRAW-TITE class IV , and a DRAW-TITE sway control 3400.


----------



## kywoman (Feb 9, 2006)

campmg said:


> Now you're talking. Get the 21RS. It's a nice trailer that's better suited to your TV and still qualifies you as a card carrying member of the Outbackers.com. Now don't forget a good hitch and brake controller.
> [snapback]79827[/snapback]​


Oh yea and weight distributing something or something.
I am really poor on my RV terms sorry hopefully you can make heads or tails out of what I am saying,


----------



## kywoman (Feb 9, 2006)

campmg said:


> Now you're talking. Get the 21RS. It's a nice trailer that's better suited to your TV and still qualifies you as a card carrying member of the Outbackers.com. Now don't forget a good hitch and brake controller.
> [snapback]79827[/snapback]​


 oh yea one last thing I have the break thing underneath the dash


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Welcome to Outbackers, kywoman!! action You have come to the right people who will give you the best information. Thank goodness you checked here for the real scoop on the Expedition capabilities. The 21RS will suit you soooo much better and you will have an enjoyable camping experience. Again, welcome!!


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

Welcome and I hope it works out for you.

But let me say I've been there. I had a 1999 Expy 2WD with the 4.6L, pulling the 21RS and let me tell you. the 3.31 gears were too high. Never had a sway problem, just an overpass problem. I always felt I was taxing the 4.6 every time we hit a rise in the road. I couldn't take it anymore. I was afraid of breaking the truck. Even a stiff headwind would put me at 50mph, MAX.

I did try the K&N Air system. Looks cool under the hood, didn't notice much at the rear wheels, though. Thought about a chip tuner, but it wasn't that the truck couldn't pull, or that engine wasn't strong, it was that the final gears were way too high. And cruising around at highway speeds in second gear at 4000rpm is not what I call fun.

So I traded for a Gator with a 5.4 & AWD, and the 3.73 rear. Much better, although I still wish I had more go. We'll see when I pull Raton Pass this spring, I guess.

But, a bad day camping is better than a good day working.


----------

